# K & M UPDATE



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

As most know, Last Saturday was Nancy and Melvin's last day to run the track. There was concern and offers on the table to whether the track would be open to race this Saturday. I have gotten approval that Randy's Hobbies will be run the operation until a more solid offer is accepted. This will be a week to week status.

Doors open on Saturday at regular time and Races wil start at 6:00 sharp. New officials and new Faces!

Join me in PULLING THE LEEEEVER at K & M this Saturday. ONE LAST TIME or Maybe NOT!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall offroaders and oval guys need to step up and keep the legend alive! A charity race in the future would be fun.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

lets do it


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I hope the place can pick back up and get going. Would sure be nice to race mod buggy against a few people on a halfway regular basis anyway.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'm picking up Todd M.'s BK2 and have already grabbed a mod motor and ESC. I'm not sure when I'll be able to pay him for it right now, but he's holding it. I really wish I had it for this weekend. But as soon as I get it I'm coming out there guys!

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

cant wait to race.....dont care where just wanna race my toy car and have fun doing so


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I heard that!*

One day we'll cross each other's path again and once again Grin and Spin!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

very soon! i know that tomorrow a group of us are going to fastrak for a THRC race. celebrating my b-day tomorrow since i have to work sunday and monday. Monday is da day but have to work. YOu know how that is biggy i'm sure


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Well....*

Happy Birthday RONNIE!!!! Look out though. THEY will start coming SOONER and SOONER now.

Have one for me. :cheers:


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

me and the crew are rolling out to K&M saturday to do some racing. Hope to see everyone there! NEW MANAGEMENT MAKES A DIFFERENCE!!!!! See ya'll saturday morning


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Way Cool!*

I'll pass the word. Being that Wayne's wife is having a baby and the doctor is making it happen Wednesday morning, He may be the only one absent. I'' still be there to help the rest out and try to make it as smooth running as possible for everyone.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Im gona try and show my face this weekend.....


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

count me in


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*You know what I say.*

:biggrin: PTL!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there the track was in great shape last weekend


----------



## Jason G (Dec 12, 2004)

whos running the place


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Jason,*

Randy Ritch and his crew from Randy's Hobbies. Cool Bunch.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i agree with biggy.

Jason-
NEW MANAGEMENT makes a difference. Check out K&M saturday night and u will see some familiar faces now that there is new people running it

just my .02 cents


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey, Sept. 03 is Labor Day weekend. Thinking about racing all day Saturday, Mike's in the morning and K&M after. Anybody else interested?


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm in......LETS RACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heck!*

I'm ready now! Having this much fun at my age has got to be illegal!!
:bounce:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You know what illegal is???


A sick bird :rotfl:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I must be one*

SICK BIRD then HUH?


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

good turnout tonight. Had a blast. See ya'll in 3 weeks


ronnie


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ronnie Norris said:


> good turnout tonight. Had a blast. See ya'll in 3 weeks
> 
> ronnie


That's good to hear Ronnie! I'm trying to finish up the 1/8 buggy so I can work on a quick diff rebuild on the 1/10 buggy. Soon as I get that together I'm gonna schedule a run out there.

What kind of numbers showed up? Just curious.

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm a tired puppy.*

gas truck 3
1/8th scale 16+-
Monster truck 10+-
Sprint 3
stock buggy 6+-
stock truck 6+-

Next week will be fewer unless some new old friends start coming back. Hey 2 makes a race!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

I'll be at the pro series in dallas this coming weekend, Then the weekend after that is THRC @ area 51. The weekend after that K&M...........my 1/8 scale is in pieces right now getting ready for da weekend, but I'm ready to RACE!!!!!!!!!!(hehe)


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ronnie*

You Houston guys go show Dallas what we're all about! Proud and Loud!!


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Does anyone know what the current business hours are for K&M? Did they remain the same as before or have they changed?

Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I think they are open only on the weekends now. Open at 11am on Saturday. Racing starts at 6pm.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

How's it going everybody? I see some familiar names here. You guys are still racing RC huh? I'm still playing with big cars. Feel free to email me [email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Guff.*

What up bro? Long time no see. I like the new Stang. Got NoX? 

I race once in awhile after that 4 year semi retirement. Got into a few other hobbies and really not serious about any of em. Just play when I feel like it!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Hey I recognize that Redfish!

You gonna be up here on the northside this weekend G? 

I might swing by Mikes and/or K&M just to see whats going on. If any of y'all see a dumpy guy with a gray beard and a black ballcap that says Chef Jeff on it say hey, that'll be me.

Later,

Jeff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jeff. Thats right! Yall were there that weekend. Jr. caught that nice Shark and that was my first Bull.

Naw, I wont be out north this weekend. Im sitting my fat self in the AC.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ok Folks!!!*

Deal has been agreed on! No Details and no racing today. The doors will be back open next Saturday the 3rd under new ownership. Plans and details will come later this week. Have a good weekend and get ready to *PULL THE LEEEVER *next Saturday!!!!

:birthday2 Party on DUDES!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im guessing something most excellent? 

:doowapsta


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

They say I'm clairvoyent (sp?).......

Randy of Randy's Hobby's is buying K&M Raceway and will now have a track and North Side hobby shop.

Right??!?!?

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Jeff,
A few of us will be at Mike's tomorrow, probably sometime after 11:00. We''l look for ya. I'll be the big guy with the goatee and no ball cap, LOL.

Biggie, that's great news (whatever it is). Kev and I are racing onroad next Sat AM at Mike's then blazing over to K&M for some offroad. Bring your mod buggy, your gas truck, and your wallet. Loser buys the frosty barley pops after, booyah!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Paul*



PD2 said:


> They say I'm clairvoyent (sp?).......
> 
> Randy of Randy's Hobby's is buying K&M Raceway and will now have a track and North Side hobby shop.
> 
> ...


Could be that Biggy just saved a bunch of money by switching to Geeko! :spineyes:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Could be that Biggy just saved a bunch of money by switching to Geeko! :spineyes:


I think having the Gecko do the robot would be da bomb.......:birthday2

PD2


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

I just want 2 track bash not really "race" so if this goes through then I would be really happy. Then again I might not mind racing 1/10 electric stadium truckas long as the races are for fun and not ego driven like it was when I raced on road.

Cheers
RH


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm confused,*

When I race it's always for the fun of it.  Now Chris, I don't condone drinking and driving, BUT, bring your 1/10th gas truck and be ready to *PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!!*


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

congrats to randy and his crew. A few of us will be there this weekend. Just gotta recover from the long weekend @ the pro series.

ronnie


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm gald to hear form you guys and Randy himself ( talked to earlier today) that he will be taking over K & M. Hope to come out at K&M this weekend.

RH


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yeah!*

Saturday will be for some stress relief and fun!

Ronnie, How did the Houston boys do?? DETAILS!!!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Guffinator - How's it going Guff! It's been a long time since we have heard from you and hope the car is working as good as your toy cars used to. 

Ronnie - Good job at the Pro series. That is a kind of a play of words calling it a PRO series. I tried to tell you what a hack fest it is, but sounds like you managed to make it through it all. Will see you Saturday at K&M.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, you can thank the greatest r/c invention of all time on the hacking at the pro series, the magical starting gate. It's like the starting gate made people think they can just run each other over like the whole race is a drag race to the first corner. Gas offroad isn't the only type of racing that has a lot of hacking, it seems like the gas onroad guys can't make a pass without hammering the guy they are going around. Yesterday was the most unclean racing I have ever seen in my life at a big race.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Humm?*

Times have gone backwards it sounds like to me. I do have to say though that being that Mikes is relatively young in raunning races. They should be able to clean it up as time goes by. Can't say that about the Pro Series though. I do think that if one person recognizes the issue then step up and make it public. Racing is fun, hacking is just aggressive driving. One can drive aggressive and still run smooth. PRACTICE!!!

SEE YALL SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

I hear ya ( Kevin ) when I raced on-road people were "tuning" there cars and getting an illegal advantage.


RH


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

RH Customs said:


> I hear ya ( Kevin ) when I raced on-road people were "tuning" there cars and getting an illegal advantage.
> 
> RH


Who?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

You gotta love it though. 45 minute mains and people barrelling outta the start gate. The funniest thing all weekend was the guy that cut in front of Tommy in the A just as they were going into the sweeper. Tommy's car went right up his back and over and he completed the pass. I think it's the first on-road pass I've ever seen performed on a jump, LOL. Eric, are you running on-road Saturday?


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah I'll be there ! I'm looking foward to the new guys!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm looking forward to hacking, er I mean racing, with y'all on Saturday. Bring your off-road stuff too, I'm planning to hit K&M after we're done at Mike's.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Im going to try to hit K&M afterwards too. I'll have the buggy and truck with me!


----------

